# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Floricultura

## Enrique

Aprovecho para compartir algunas fotos del proceso de producción de rosas.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, jlaguna

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Aprovecho para compartir algunas fotos del proceso de producción de rosas.

 Hola Enrique: 
Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros porque fomentas el negocio, pero te quería preguntar si exportas las rosas que produces???... Si lo haces, tal vez te pueda yudar a consegir nuevos clientes. 
Por otra parte, te pido que por favor me ayudes -cuando puedas- con el foro de Floricultura, porque se trata de un sector que se podría desarrollar en el Perú con muy buenos resultados, así que sería de mucha ayuda poder contar con tus conocimientos para que otros puedan incursionar en el negocio sin tantos tropiezos. 
De nuestra parte, ya sabes que estamos para ayudarte en lo que podamos. 
Saludos; y muchas gracias por ser parte de AgroFórum.pe.

----------


## Enrique

Gracias por tus comentarios, y gustoso de ayudarles en el foro, cuando asi lo crean necesario. 
Saludos,

----------


## golcito18

que lindas fotos, eso sucede en el Perú?... se podria desarrollar en Lima??? Enrique agradeceré mucho tus respuestas

----------


## kscastaneda

Golcito yo creo que en Lima si se puede desarrollar, puesto que en mi zona en Paijan y Trujillo hay productores pequeños de rosas y algunos de ellos tienen sus Floristerías, una vez ví un documental que decía que las rosas para florecer necesitan horas frío, no tengo experiencias en rosas más que en el control de plagas y nutrición foliar (correctores de deficiencias); pero considero que es una alternativa viable para cultivar que los productores no se lanzan por lo mismo no conocemos, en ese sentido Enrique a ver si nos subes un plan de manejo de fertilización edafica por años y algunos aportes técnicos de su manejo como podas. 
Cuando estuve por Huaraz estuve en una empresa que manejaban rosas, me causo impresión cuando me dijeron que solo empleaban COMPOST y Yeso Agrícola (Sulfato de calcio) para su fertilización. 
Les dejo una foto 
.HuarazRosas.jpg

----------


## Gerardo Enrique Taboada .

Hola enrique.
me parecen las fotos de la empresa Hilsea en Ecuador.   aqui en Perú tenemos el mismo Grupo de negocios de Hilsea que esa Farms S.A.C.y opera en Caraz, Ancash. yo trabajo aqui y soy el Jefe de Producción.
saludos
Gerardo

----------


## Enrique

Hola Gerardo, efectivamente algunas de estas fotos corresponden a la finca El Chivan, trabaje con ellos alla en Ecuador, pero tengo una duda, me dices que trabajas para el grupo Hilsea aca en Caraz, en que fundo exactamente, pues yo tambien trabaje en el Milagro, pero en 91-92.SaludosEnrique

----------


## Gerardo Enrique Taboada .

Hola Enrique:
El Grupo Esmeralda Farms (Hilsea en Ecuador, Esmeralda Perú, Flores del tenjo Colombia, Mexico). en Perú estamos operando en la Finca El Milagro y la Finca La Rinconada. al parecer tú trabajaste en la primera etapa del grupo en Perú, como tú saber se tuvo que retirar por la inestabilidad en esa época.
El grupo volvió a operar desde el año 2,000 en la Finca La Palma y Finca Ibis -Sayán con wax flower y Ginestra, luego abrimos en el 2004 El Milagro en Caráz, y el 2009 La Rinconada en Caráz.
saludos
Gerardo T

----------


## Enrique

Si, algo sabía del Wax Flower en Sayan, pues, cuando Nitzan instalaba el riego en el Hypericum de Salinas-Ibarra-Ecuador, tb, empezo ha hacer lo mismo en Sayan, luego tb supe que sembraron Hypericum en el Milagro. No sabía lo de Rinconada, y sigue igual, hay que cruzar en "huaro", o ya no?
Saludos
Enrique

----------


## Gerardo Enrique Taboada .

si, seguimos cruzando el Huaro, ya que es más rápido que ir por la Rinconada. cambiamos toda la infraestructura existente. y pusimos riego por goteo a toda la Finca.
saludos
Gerardo T.

----------


## jose_paredes

Hola Gerardo, 
Te escribe Jose Paredes de la ciudad de trujillo, aun sigues trabajando en esta empresa? estoy buscando rosas en gran cantidad para Rusia, saludos.

----------

KUKO

----------

